# Norwegian growth stocks - Example Bergen Carbon Capture



## MultiFinanceIT (22 May 2021)

If you look at Norwegian stocks, you should know that Euronext has one stock exchange and two marketplaces.

You find all three here:

https://live.euronext.com/en/markets/oslo/equities/list  Click Show Filters + Market.

Oslo Børs is fossile fuel heavy and fluctuates with the oil price.  Many of these companies pay relatively high dividends.  

If you are interested in small growth stocks, Euronext Growth Should be of interest.  There is one company that I have invested in,  https://bergencarbonsolutions.com/ that came on the list this year.  As for all growth stocks it is important to follow the US 10 year treasury yield.  The stock price is volatile.

Some call Euronexth Oslo "Europes green stock exchange".

Additional information:

Price since introduction on Euronext Growth





__





						Bergen Carbon Solutions A/S, NO:BCS Advanced Chart - (OSL) NO:BCS, Bergen Carbon Solutions A/S Stock Price - BigCharts.com
					

NO:BCS - Bergen Carbon Solutions A/S Advanced Chart, Quote and financial news from the leading provider and award-winning BigCharts.com.




					bigcharts.marketwatch.com
				




Closed FB group:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/611440399773665

Youtube Video:  

This was not an advice to invest or trade the stock.


----------

